# Pensacola Beach Pier 6/11



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Fished today for 2 hours.330 to 530. Stopped at the pomp hole on the way out, and back in. Nothing. *Bait was plentiful on the beach. *Got out to the T and didn't recognize anyone.. oh boy. *Threw on a cig, sat there for 2-3 minutes debating where to throw.. lines were wrapping around the SE corner, not many were even watching their bait. Decided to throw out pas everyone else and wish for the best. *After 10 minutes of watchiing people get tangled with atleast 2 other people, my line pulls off my finger.. FISH ON. *After having to almost fight my way down the rail, and having to fight the fish standing back behind everyone, since nobody wanted to move, and being thrown over twice with the fish on, I finally get the fish to the pier.. had to yell 5 or 6 times for a gaff. *Not used to having to do all of that work just to get a fish on deck. *Fish gets gaffed, I cut the leader off, re-tie, grabbed my fish and left. *Sabiki gauntlet was out in force.. set lines everywhere. That is all.

Had to cut a portion of the tail to fit him in the cooler...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice King. Don't know which is more impressive, catching the King or being able to wade through the pier rats. Hate fishing off that pier due to the good ol boys who think they own it.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It wasn't us regulars out there.. when they are there, things are usually smooth running. It's the fact that most everyone out there didn't seem to pay attention.. was just pure chaos


----------

